# hp ques./turbo ques.



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

i have bought a turbo kit and plan on installing it on a bbdet motor. i am going to run fmic,50lb msd inj., cobra maf,deltagate wastegate,extrude honed gti-r manifold,hybrid turbo-specs:T25 turbine housing with a .86 A/R ratio and a trimmed T28 turbine wheel for the tubine side, and T3 housing with a .42 A/R and a Super 60 small-shaft compressor wheel on the compressor side. what is the max psi i should be able to boost with this turbo? what hp levels with this setup?which jwt program is necessary 3 bar or 4 bar? any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

if u havent already bought a FMIC... look at www.jgycustoms.com he has the hotshot FMIC for like $850 when hotshot is asking $1400. where are u gettin yer GTi-R manifold from? ive only found one place that sells new for a decent price.

im not sure bout some of yer questions. i think those are better suited for javier or boostboy or wes maybe.

here is what i have so far on my road to mid 300's

BBDET long block, 72lb injectors, fuel rail, injector harnesses, gonna be going Incon BB37 turbo, hotshot intercooler, jwt S3 cams, nismo or hks rocker arm stoppers, maybe vavle springs(maybe not), and all the little shit like MAF, JWT ECU u/g, etc...

SR's have 3bar stock. if yer gonna be in the 300's then id say stay 3bay with 72's that way if u ever want more power u wont have to upgrade the injectors again cause the 72's will take u close to 500hp if u have the money to go that far.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

i got the manifold and fmic with the turbo kit i bought. i have the 50lb msd injectors.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ditch the deltgate and run a tial 35mm. with that turbo, IIRC max is ~15psi. i have seen those comp wheels rated from 31-35lbs/min of air. im guesstimating u will see 250+whp with a properly installed kit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree about the Deltagate. I've never seen a wastegate have so many problems. I saw Tom Paule go through three of them. They're just crap, I don't trust them as far as I can throw them.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

250+whp? my friend just dynoed his s13 redtop det and got 246 to the wheels with the stock t25 and 370cc inj.. the mods he has are Greddy intercooler, hks megaflow, autronic stand alone engine managment, 3 in downpipe and exhaust, and tomei cams. i would of thought i would be able to make at least 300+hp.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

My friend's 240 dynoed just over 250rwhp with stock t25, 370cc inj, 3"DP, Greddy IC, Greddy intake, Apexi dual N1's, stock ECU, stock internals.

I think there is some more hp in your friends S13 with some more tuning.

Jody


----------

